# Asus n53sv upgrade



## codral

Hey guys,

Struggling badly to run Diablo 3 (can run most other games fine, just the GT540M seems to have horrrible support) a bit, and wouldn't mind upgrading gpu...  Have tried a bunch of drivers and the problem is universal with this stupid game + I have started doing a lot of rendering...

Just wondering if there were any CPU/GPU upgrades possible on a n53sv, with the i7 2630QM?

I was hoping something with a similar socket but faster i7 and better GPU might be available?


----------



## LukeAge

I have the game, it seems to be working fine for me without having to upgrade or download drivers. Can you please share what happens when you try to run Diablo?


----------



## wolfeking

Gt540m can not be upgraded. You have to go to the Quadro (FX) or GTX line to get the MXM cards. The GT and NVS line are chipset cards (soldered to the motherboard). As for support, the 540m should carry the latest drivers from Nvidia. Are you getting drivers from www.Nvidia.com ? or from the Asus site?


----------



## codral

Oh, I was under the impression that the CPU and GPU were on the same chip or something along those lines, that's a shame....  Are there any straight CPU upgrades you can do for the 2630QM?  That would see at least a 10% increase in speeds (not necessarily graphic processing speeds)?  I'm not much good with laptops... Not sure if all the current laptop QM sandybridge CPU's coming out are supported?, or if it's possible to upgrade to one of the new Ivy chips with the graphics built into the cpu?

It's a common problem from what I've read, the game struggles to run on anything above the minimum settings...  Choppy as anything, have tried a bunch of things , even registry tweaks to diablo etc... No luck, it's definitely using the gt540m and not the onboard intel graphics too

I'm grabbing the drivers from nvidia, asus only has one on the site that's n53sv specific and it's about 8 months old, dunno why but they've totally neglected to update those.

cheers guys


----------



## wolfeking

that is a fast processor already. you will not get far above it, and if you do you will run into cooling issues. 
And you have intel HD on the processor. Nvidia is always either a chipset or dedicated card. AMD had both CPU, chipset and dedicated cards. Short story if you have Nvidia, its not on the processor.


----------



## codral

Ahh ok, thanks for the info, i'll start saving a bit of money and hopefully get work to put in the rest for a new pc

cheers guys


----------



## wolfeking

This might be a stupid suggestion, but your 4870 would kick the arse of your 540m, why not play the game on it?


----------



## codral

Yeh since getting a laptop I can't justify having a desk, I only have one room in an apartment and not much space!  Keep getting tempted to upgrade my desktop, with the phenom it was starting to struggle a bit on games... THis thing runs black ops, battle field, need for speed etc etc very well, usually max graphics, minus shadows and I get minimum 20 fps...  I am going to just do some more research into getting this game running better, might try some really old drivers... and am getting a ssd so that 'could' help

Cheers for the info guys


----------



## wolfeking

A SSD will not help the game run. It only helps load times. 

As for your desktop, it looks pretty powerful. The 4870 is an awesome card, bi it is not going to be maxing battlefield 3 at all as iirc it requires a minimum of 4870 and suggest a 6870. Most games it will get really close though.


----------

